# Taunus Trails Eppstein



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,
wollte mal fragen ob schonmal jemand da war oder ob jemand vor hat da mit zu fahren. 
Der Link zur Seite: Taunus Trails


----------



## Stalko (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,

meine Freundin war letztes Jahr da, war sehr begeistert, sie meinte es wäre recht anstrengend da ständig hoch und runter aber richtig geile Trails.
Dieses Jahr werden wir beide hinfahren wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2006)

War letztes Jahr das erste Mal auf dem Rennen und darf das Gebiet mittlerweile auch als Heimrevier betrachten! 
Orga ist super, Athmosphäre familiär gemütlich. Strecke 2005 war technisch immer wieder schön gewürzt und durch die "Sägezahn-Charakteristik" wußte man nach den 1600 hm auch, was man getan hat. War eine supertolle Veranstaltung!
2006 wird die Strecke wohl neu organisiert. Andere Runden mit noch mehr Trails!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. Januar 2006)

war wirklich klasse letztes jahr, musst nur mal den thread dazu lesen wie die leute teilweise (meckerer gibts immer  )vom marathon geschwärmt haben  
war wirklich so und wenn der marathon noch besser bzw mehr trails kriegen wird wirds einer der besten die ich (von der entfernung her vertretbar) fahren kann


----------



## kimpel (29. Januar 2006)

war letztes jahr auch da, war mein erster marathon/erstes rennen, fands echt genial, und die trails sind wirklich schön dort


----------



## de Heddy (29. Januar 2006)

Ich war das letzte Jahr das erste mal überhaupt bei einem Bikemarathon dabei und habe Blauäugig denn 53 Km Kurs genommen,der überaus geil aber auch sehr anstrengend für mich als Hobbyfahrer war.


----------



## trekkinger (29. Januar 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> wollte mal fragen ob schonmal jemand da war oder ob jemand vor hat da mit zu fahren.
> Der Link zur Seite: Taunus Trails


Ich will dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal mitfahren.

Aber wie ich de Heddy so höre, werde ich wohl eine kürzere Distanz nehmen.

Bin vergangenes Jahr zufällig auf die Schilder gestossen, muss wenige Std. danach gewesen sein. Tolle Gegend und schöne Trails!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2006)

Ich habe auch schon mehrfach gehört das diese 1600hm der mittleren Runde so angelegt sind das sie ziemlich fertig machen. Aber dennoch habe ich vor dieses Jahr die mittlere 53km Runde zu fahren und nicht letzter in meiner Altersklasse zu werden.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2006)

moin !
also ich war letztens mal mit einem teil des orga-teams auf der neuen strecke unterwegs.
aufgrund der wetterlage mit viel schnee kamen wir natürlich nicht so flott voran und haben dann abgebrochen.
ich verrate jetzt mal soviel : es wird konditionell noch härter wie im vorjahr, besonders wenn man die mitteldistanz oder langdistanz wählt  
nach derzeitiger form würde ich mich nur auf die kurzdistanz wagen  
leider wird es wohl wieder ein rundenfahren werden, aber das ist wohl die beste lösung für alle.
ich persönlich fand die mitteldistanz im letzten jahr perfekt. eine große runde mit ca. 60 km, schön abwechslungsreich und alles bis auf den schulberg nur einmal zu fahren. so wird es eben nicht mehr sein  
dennoch schon jetzt ein großes lob an die orga ! das wird auf jeden fall wieder ein spaß


----------



## CoAXx (17. Februar 2006)

Ich warletztes Jahr auch zum ersten Mal da und kann es sehr empfehlen. Noch nicht genannt wurde, dass die wirklich tolle Bilder machen lassen.  Hier zwei Minis von mir  , auf CD kriegt man die in einer 8Mio Auflösung oder so...












Geht ziemlich hektisch los das Rennen und der Schulberg hat es in sich, dort hatte ich meinen höchsten Puls im ganzen Jahr  weil irgendso ein Typ mit mir kurz vorm Ziel da ein Rennen wollte


----------



## kimpel (17. Februar 2006)

hehe ich hab so ne cd, preis für den ersten meiner klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (1. Juni 2006)

hehe, hab auch so eine CD, Preis für die Erste meiner Klasse ...


----------

